# OPI holiday in toyland!



## Lucy (Oct 4, 2008)

All laquered up has some swatches:

All Lacquered Up - A Nail Polish Fanatic's Resource

i'm sooooo excited for sheer your toys! i love that grey!


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 4, 2008)

Ooh I really like them!

Especially Russian Navy and Brand New Skates.


----------



## Bec688 (Oct 4, 2008)

Ooohhh I like the look of this! I am a bit of an OPI junkie, I have quite the collection and some of these might be joining it soon!


----------



## Lucy (Oct 5, 2008)

i think its far more interesting than the france collection! i'm sooooo looking forward to this!


----------



## Bec688 (Oct 5, 2008)

The France Collection looked much better in person than on the net, their reds and purples were just gorgeous! i must admit, it has all been done before, it could have been a little more interesting.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 5, 2008)

i liked the neutrals the best.. this is all a little bit dark for my liking, I guess coming up to summer in Oz at the moment it just got me at the wrong time...


----------



## Sirvinya (Oct 5, 2008)

There's a couple I really want! It's a lovely looking collection.


----------



## Nick007 (Oct 6, 2008)

I like that grey, I've been looking for a good grey!


----------



## McRubel (Oct 6, 2008)

I liked the "You're a Doll" and "Baby It's Coal Outside." Very pretty!


----------



## moccah (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the youre a doll and moon over mumbai

I looove OPI they have so many different shades


----------



## bella1342 (Oct 6, 2008)

Are these out anywhere yet? I haven't seen them.. I think I want a few.


----------



## x33cupcake (Oct 7, 2008)

omg i love it!


----------



## chichi (Oct 7, 2008)

wow, amazingly good


----------



## Aggie125 (Jan 14, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The France Collection looked much better in person than on the net, their reds and purples were just gorgeous! i must admit, it has all been done before, it could have been a little more interesting. I have to admit that I liked the France Collection much better in the net. When I went to buy some OPI's, I was rather surprised and bought "Baby, it's Coal Outside" instead. Just perfect.


----------

